# اسطوانة تعليم اللحام بإستخدام الأوكسى استيلين



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2017)

*اسطوانة تعليم اللحام بإستخدام الأوكسى استيلين 
Oxy-Acetylene Welding
وتتناول شرح Oxy-Acetylene Welding 
اللحام بإستخدام الأوكسى استيلين
مع توضيح أهمية وكيفية ضبط كل جزء مع بعض الأمثلة العملية وشرح كيفية الحصول على لحام جيد

اسطوانة تعليم اللحام بإستخدام الأوكسى استيلين - Oxy-Acetylene Welding
*
​


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 أكتوبر 2017)

موضوع رائع :28:


----------

